# Want to duplicate lemon cream sauce?



## nuzzmark (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi!
I went to Italy 3 years ago...Rome, Sorrento, Naples & Capri. One of the desserts we had was cream puffs with vanilla ice cream. It had a lemon cream sauce poured over it.  OMG! It was amazing. I'm trying to figure out how the sauce was made. Here's a picture.....
We had those in Sorrento. I'd go back every year if I could.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2016)

That looks like its probably a lemon zabaglione sauce, possibly made with limoncello since you were in Sorrento

Seriously Italian: Zabaione, My Way Recipe | Serious Eats


----------



## nuzzmark (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you so much, jennyema!!
Why didn't I think of Limocello! Of course it would have Limoncello! I can see these being made in my immediate future! )


----------

